

Lamborghini has officially lost its mind - qzxt
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2013/05/lamborghini-egoist/#slideid-57810

======
Svip
I know there are many out there who has strong opinions about Jeremy Clarkson,
because of his strong and politically incorrect expressions. And I'll admit,
he says something genuinely disagreeable things at times (if you look beyond
the act).

But when it comes to Lamborghini, Clarkson and I are two of the same mind;
Lamborghini should be doing _exactly_ things like that. And they should be
giving it _ridiculous_ names like that. I actually think The Egoist is a
clever touch, it's ridiculous while taking the piss on its customers.

I don't think Lamborghini has lost its mind, it never had one; and that is why
it continues to create cars like this. I am mostly pleased to see that Audi
hasn't entirely infected it with sensibleness.

(However, if money were no problem, I still wouldn't own a Lamborghini. They
are made to look at, not necessarily drive.)

------
ben1040
I love the red and green lights on the top, as though it were a boat or plane,
and without navigation lights you couldn't tell whether it was coming or
going. It's like a cherry on top of all the other crazy.

------
NameNickHN
Lamborghini hasn't lost its mind, they just made a single-seat super car. It's
not the first one and won't be the last one. Sure, the name is a bit eccentric
and the design is fairly futuristic. But that's what you do when you create
products that target only a couple of thousands customers world wide.

------
GhotiFish
Pretty funny. I'm sure we'll see it in a movie at some point. Preferably a
parody.

~~~
pacaro
It would fit perfectly in a remake of Zoolander

